# Second cycle progress (Pics)



## bccs (Sep 9, 2011)

I just ended my fourth week on my second cycle, Test/EQ/Dbol. So far the plan looks like this

Dbol 50mg    1-5
EQ 600mg    1-16
Test E 500 mg  1-17
HCG 250iu 2x/week 1-19
Adex 1mg eod
Nolva on hand
PCT Clomid 100/75/50/25   

My first cycle was a simple test E cycle that got me from 205lbs to 225lbs after PCT, Here are the before and afters from that cycle

Before:






After PCT:





Here I am now after 4 weeks weighing 240lbs





I plan on getting labs done next week after I stop the Dbol to make sure E2 and everything is in order and possibly adjust my AI dose. I dont feel any gyno symptoms but this is the only way to be sure.  I am just starting to feel the Test/EQ kick, feeling more aggressive in the gym and the appetite is skyrocketing.  My goal is to be over 250lbs after PCT then run a big cutter going into next summer.

I am considering upping the dosage midway through the cycle, specifically bumping EQ up to 750 in week 8 and the test up to 750 in week 10.  From what I have read this is when gains slow down for most people and upping the doses can help push gains in the second half of a cycle, I really would like opinions on this, Thanks guys.


----------



## DGettin (Sep 9, 2011)

Definite notice in gains!  How much Test E were you running for the first cycle and for how long?  Also just curious, how tall are you?  Your plan sounds pretty good.  You'll be in beast mode once you hit 250!  Bet you'll be even happier after you cut it all up!


----------



## bccs (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm 6'...The first cycle was 10 weeks at 500mg/week with 4 weeks of 30mg/day Dbol up front.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## endurance724 (Sep 10, 2011)

hey buddy just some food for thought others on here are much more knowledgable than me but heres my experience. bumping up the test is cool, but EQ at that high dose causes anxiety in some people, also it increases RBCs a lot, i got bloods done while on eq and i was well above the 5.80 mark, will also give you headaches from high BP since the blood thickens, i literally had to run a beta blocker for a lil bit while on EQ. and i was running 600 mg a week.

also GREAT progress on ur cycles man.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes EQ does raise your red blood cell count and some say it does cause anxiety and high blood pressure but just keep getting your blood work done every month if you arent feeling well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2011)

EQ is mild. If you get sides just drop the dose. I ran it 800mg for 15 wks with no issues, everyone will react differently.

OP at your weight you should have a reasonable set of wheelz ... Post up a pic!


----------



## gamma (Sep 10, 2011)

looking good man , keep up the hard work


----------



## Pika (Sep 10, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 10, 2011)

Lookin good bro you get gyno?


----------



## bccs (Sep 10, 2011)

I have heard about EQ raising peoples hematocrit, I guess if it's high I will just go donate blood every few weeks...I'm 23, Just started my last year of undergrad...and I have had some gyno since puberty, I think it looks a little worse now because my Body fat is up around 15% but I have always ran an AI and never had sensitive nips or noticed the actual gyno get bigger...Thanks for all of the replies guys


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 10, 2011)

Ya ive seen worse for sure. My buddy got it and had the surgery and now he never has to worry about it. (it's free for us Canadians).


----------



## bccs (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn you guys and your free healthcare


----------



## hypno (Sep 10, 2011)

Great post! Good luck!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

bccs said:


> Damn you guys and your free healthcare


 

this x10000

I'm jealous lol


----------



## Pika (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it free in the uk ?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 10, 2011)

Pika said:


> Is it free in the uk ?



Nope


----------



## Pika (Sep 10, 2011)

what about benifit people?


----------



## bccs (Sep 15, 2011)

Wheel pic per request of theCaptn'


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 15, 2011)

bccs said:


> Wheel pic per request of theCaptn'



the captn just wanted to see a pic of your junk not your wheels and you fell for it


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you get a semi pre pic? Three stroke minimum on wheel pics.


----------



## bccs (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2011)

bccs said:


> Wheel pic per request of theCaptn'



cawk!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> cawk!



lol, what did I tell you. Captn, you could have at least played it cool and said something like" I really did want to see your wheels for scientific purposes, but tha cawk pic is a bonus"


----------

